# Detailing News - Detail Guardz



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

"We know you've washed your vehicle and the water hose & electrical lines get caught under the tire regularly! Never again with the Detail Guardz car wash inserts. They slip under and lock against any size tire and the rollers guide the hose effortlessly around the vehicle! Available at www.thedetailguardz.com or your locate a store near you off our site using "Where To Buy."


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

"Start off your black Friday shopping with a set of Detail Guardz, the most effective way to wash & polish your car! Eliminate the hassle of hoses & cords caught under the tire and you'll wish you had these earlier! Available at these fine retailers.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Cannot find them on Amazon


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

LeeH said:


> Cannot find them on Amazon


Think might be US

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=detailguardz


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

OK, I just had a voucher to use. Shame.


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey guys! We are located on Amazon USA & CAN.

If you need to order worldwide, we got you covered on our website with low-cost quick shipping! www.thedetailguardz.com

Alternatively, we have many retailers in the UK for you to purchase off of


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

" Happy Holiday shopping from The Detail Guardz! Visit their webstore for the newest and most innovative car care accessories on the market. These make the perfect gift! www.thedetailguardz.com


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Dec 8th- " It's almost Christmas! if you need a last minute gift head on over to The Detail Guardz website, they ship express worldwide at low prices! www.thedetailguardz.com


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I quite fancy trying these - anyone have them ? 

Do we know what postage is ?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> I quite fancy trying these - anyone have them ?
> 
> Do we know what postage is ?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=395870

The name has since changed but the product has not.


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> I quite fancy trying these - anyone have them ?
> 
> Do we know what postage is ?


Hey Andy, we have a few UK retailers for the product already: www.cleanyourcar.co.uk OR www.in2detailing.co.uk

Alternatively you are free to order off our website as we ship worldwide: www.thedetailguardz.com postage is about 5-6 pounds. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> I quite fancy trying these - anyone have them ?
> 
> Do we know what postage is ?


I ordered them directly from Dan in Canada, and they arrived here in NI within 4 days!!! Brilliant wee items and I use them all the time. The hose never gets caught under the tyres now.

One thing, definitely order 4.

Cooks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

cossiecol said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=395870
> 
> The name has since changed but the product has not.


Cheers, I'll have a look


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Daniel Schipani said:


> Hey Andy, we have a few UK retailers for the product already: www.cleanyourcar.co.uk OR www.in2detailing.co.uk
> 
> Alternatively you are free to order off our website as we ship worldwide: www.thedetailguardz.com postage is about 5-6 pounds. :thumb:


Hi Daniel

That's fantastic, thanks. I'll have a look at them


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cookies said:


> I ordered them directly from Dan in Canada, and they arrived here in NI within 4 days!!! Brilliant wee items and I use them all the time. The hose never gets caught under the tyres now.
> 
> One thing, definitely order 4.
> 
> Cooks


Cheers bud

Will do re the 4 

Going to drop (not so) subtle hints to my other half for Christmas


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I bought them from in2detailing at Waxstock. They are good but I have knocked them out from under the tyres a few times, no real hassle but it does happen and my biggest fear is forgetting I've got them in and driving off. Despite what I've said, I'm glad I have them and will be buying more as Christmas presents.


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

These actually look useful. Christmas present to myself

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

